# Show me your trucks - pictures



## NordikNerd

Scania & DAF taking a break. Scania & Volvo have the largest share of the marketsale of trucks in Sweden and Scandinavia.











2 Scania trucks ^^


----------



## Vicvin86

One more cool thread from you!
TATA car carrier - New type

TATA by VinTN, on Flickr
TATA car carrier olde one and widely used

TATA heavy vehicles by VinTN, on Flickr
MAN 

MAN truck by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

Volvo FM12








By vintn at 2011-09-22

Close-up








By vintn at 2011-09-22


----------



## Vicvin86

Ashok Leyland trailer truck(new version)








By vintn at 2011-07-25
Ashok Leyland trailer truck(old version)








By vintn at 2011-07-25


----------



## Vicvin86

TATA trailer truck









By vintn at 2011-07-06









By vintn at 2011-07-25









By vintn at 2011-07-06


----------



## Vicvin86

*MAN tippers*


MAN Tipper by VinTN, on Flickr


MAN Tipper by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

Ashok Leyland and TATA by VinTN, on Flickr


AL trailer truck and Tipper by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

*Newbies*

Chennai is a automobile hub and hence its is common to see prototrpes on test in the suburbs. 
Bharat-Benz on test 








By vintn at 2011-07-06

AL NG trailer

AL truck on test by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*AMW(Asian Motor Works) Tipper*


AMW tipper by VinTN, on Flickr


IMG_4594 by VinTN, on Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

*Chasis*









By vintn at 2011-09-22









By vintn at 2011-09-22


----------



## NordikNerd

Vicvin86 said:


> Ashok Leyland trailer truck(new version)
> vintn at 2011-07-25
> Ashok Leyland trailer truck(old version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By vintn at 2011-07-25












Looks a bit like the old Volvo F12 (1977-86)^^ Are the newer TATA-trucks built with license from IVECO ?









Blue Water, Scania truck from Latvia^^








VOLVO Midsize truck, usually for short distance transport^^
















Older MB Atego Midsize truck & MB Sprinter lorry ^^








Newer MB Atego Midsize truck ^^









Long-haul Scania ^^









*MB Atego*, wanted to take a picture of the farthermost truck from PL, but there where 2 truckers in the cabin talking to eachother so I didn't want to bother them.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## Vicvin86

NordikNerd said:


> Are the newer TATA-trucks built with license from IVECO ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long-haul Scania ^^


Like the Scania shot the most!
TATA and IVECO had alliance some time back but not sure about the model.


----------



## Vicvin86




----------



## sscm

NordikNerd said:


> Looks a bit like the old Volvo F12 (1977-86)^^ A*re the newer TATA-trucks built with license from IVECO ?*


No - if you are referring to the red ones with the 'Prima' badging upfront, they are Tata's own. But quite a few have remarked about design similarities with IVECOs.

The Prima designs are all part of the World Truck range Tata developed post 2005, their first attempt at building more modern trucks. They are all cummins powered BTW.


Vicvin86 said:


> TATA and IVECO had alliance some time back but not sure about the model.


That would be Ashok Leyland, not Tata. The direct result of that alliance is the Ashok Leyland 'Cargo' model with the ubiquitous Ford Cargo cab. In fact, the design influence/lineage is still there in all the newer Ashok Leyland designs including some vague influences the latest U-truck models.

The Ashok Leyland Cargo 909(Sourced from an online classified on Olx.in)









Tata have historically been close to Mercedes-Benz, right from the days of the M-B 312 which was license built by Tata for decades till. Even today the non-Prima range of Tata trucks feature cabs that closely resemble M-B designs from the past.


----------



## Vicvin86

Thanks sscm!


----------



## sscm

Vicvin86 said:


> Thanks sscm!


You're welcome Vicvin86.

BTW I must say that you are doing a commendable job by capturing and posting all these Indian CV pictures on World Forums. 

Our CV industry has been evolving in seclusion through the pre-reform days and it is only now that changes are taking place quite rapidly - although there is still some way to go before we catch up to the global leaders. 

Kudos to you for building awareness about them out here.:applause:


----------



## kadri_007

Hi Guys,

Here are Exclusive pics from EXCON 2011 which concluded today in Bangalore, India. since there are *940 pics* I have posted some of the important pics in my bog for quick reference on the Off Road Trucks, Construction Equipments and Machinery which were present during the event. 

For detailed album, there is a link given to my Photo album in Picasa. 

Do enjoy the pics... Volvo, Kamaz, Scania, Tata Prima, Caterpillar, etc are all there

http://www.yeshwanthlive.com/india-photoblog/excon-2011


----------



## Xorcist

New Mercedes Actros:


----------



## kadri_007

Aviation Turbine Fuel - ATF Carrier










Liquid Oxygen Carrier










Petroleum Carrier










Cement Carrier










Liquid Petroleum Gas - LPG Tanker










Bitumen Carrier










Acid Carrier


----------



## licenseplateman

Some trucks spotted today

In Värnamo

Macedonian truck from Skopje










Macedonian truck from Veles










At rest area close to Ljungby

Croatian truck from Čakovec


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNJJNC6z-AA


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCpEhfNwJUY


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXeh5ENvcoo


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOMPglBhugQ


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted today

Classic style Kenworth truck from Denmark in Växjö










New Kenworth truck (?) from Norway in Ljungby










Some old truck from Finland at the E4 close to Ljungby. I don't remember the truck name. It was on the truck, but unfortunately it didn't come on the picture.


----------



## NordikNerd

That finnish truck is a SISU, a finnish made Scania truck.

Nice to see photos of those US-trucks. I have only seen one of those here in Sweden.


----------



## licenseplateman

NordikNerd said:


> That finnish truck is a SISU, a finnish made Scania truck.
> 
> Nice to see photos of those US-trucks. I have only seen one of those here in Sweden.


Thanks for help about the Finnish one 

Btw, there is another American truck in Ljungby. I think that's a Kenworth too. It's always parked in a industrial area. I will try to make a picture of it next time I'm in Ljungby.


----------



## NordikNerd

A well used Truck in Linghem. 


Scania Lastbil


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13NOegKYgX0


----------



## NordikNerd

My 2nd trucks-movie


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpux5hQth-Y


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL











iNTERNATIONAL TRUCKS produced in Brazil


----------



## NordikNerd

xrtn2 said:


> BRAZIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iNTERNATIONAL TRUCKS produced in Brazil


do you mean the name of the brand is INTERNATIONAL ? or do you mean the trucks are international ?

Very long trailer on that Transpaolo vehicle. Are those allowed on all roads?

Where in Brazil does Scania have their assembly plants ?


----------



## Satyricon84

Truck accident today in my town. A concrete mixer truck rolled over around 9am the SP3 in Vimercate... I took these pics at 4pm, when they could put the truck again on the street.


----------



## xrtn2

NordikNerd said:


> do you mean the name of the brand is INTERNATIONAL ? or do you mean the trucks are international ?
> 
> Very long trailer on that Transpaolo vehicle. Are those allowed on all roads?
> 
> Where in Brazil does Scania have their assembly plants ?


Yeah, the brand is International trucks.

Yes, they are allowed except in holidays like easter, christmas, carnival.

The Scania-Brasil have their assembly in Sao Bernado do Campo, sao paulo state.


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> Truck accident today in my town. A concrete mixer truck rolled over around 9am the SP3 in Vimercate... I took these pics at 4pm, when they could put the truck again on the street.


what happend? why did it roll over?


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> what happend? why did it roll over?


No idea :dunno:

I just found this small video of the accident, you can see how is the street there. Very strange to go out of track in that point. I guess either the driver felt bad, or an obstacle on the street like a cyclist or an hazard surpass of a car in the contrary way. I'll wait the newspaper to know something more. I just know the driver is injuried and he couldn't go out of the cabin, that why they took longer to put it on the road again


----------



## xrtn2

next


----------



## xrtn2

brazil trucks


----------



## NordikNerd

*TRUCKS in Mantorp, Sweden*


Volvo FH16 Spedition Haserodt from Künzelsau (BaWü), Germany

Renault Magnum & Volvo FH12


MAN TGX Spedition Freja, Denmark

Volvo FH16, Spedition Thomsen


Volvo FH12 from Bulgaria, the driver is sleeping inside.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today I saw a classic Kenworth truck


----------



## NordikNerd

Volvo Viking N86 1953-73

very rare vintage truck, used to be a firetruck, now in service for a circus.


----------



## kadri_007

LPG Tanker India










Trailer from India


----------



## NordikNerd

Military trucks-swedish airforce










[/url


----------



## MRS50

"Euro-American" Fire truck concept drawing on flickr... :cheers:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7347202266/in/photostream


----------



## MRS50

Summernats Car Festival, Canberra Australia... :nuts: 




http://www.summernats.com.au/


----------



## licenseplateman

A few days ago in Alvesta I spotted this classic Scania truck


----------



## NordikNerd

Tow truck for buses


----------



## the glimpser

*Meet the world's biggest truck*



> The biggest truck in the world is neither a Volvo nor a Ford, not even a Mack truck with a double trailer. The real monsters are mining trucks that stand more than 21 feet tall and 48 ft long.


Source and other pictures:
http://ph.news.yahoo.com/photos/meet-the-world-s-biggest-truck-1338878598-slideshow/


----------



## Abinash89

Mahindra Navistar,India


----------



## Perennial Quest

Fascinating.



the glimpser said:


> *Meet the world's biggest truck*
> 
> 
> 
> Source and other pictures:
> http://ph.news.yahoo.com/photos/meet-the-world-s-biggest-truck-1338878598-slideshow/


----------



## MRS50

ACTION Mack MkII UltraLiner by ats_500, on Flickr




Woolworths Volvo by ats_500, on Flickr




Cleanaway Dennis Eagle, Canberra by ats_500, on Flickr


----------



## Abinash89

TATA Prima,India


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YrAO8808q8


----------



## licenseplateman

Two classic Scania trucks spotted at a classic car exhibition in Brösarp, Scania yesterday


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSYyonJw99I


----------



## kadri_007

Caught the First Bharat Benz Truck today...










More pics :

http://www.yeshwanthlive.com/india-photoblog/bharat-benz


----------



## Vicvin86

@ Buenos Aires


----------



## alshawi1234

edit


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GFmYVDWVJc


----------



## NordikNerd

No escort vehicle needed for such a big load ??^^



















International transport BRINKMAN


----------



## MRS50




----------



## NordikNerd

*Kreiss Volvo FH*

*DHL Scania*


----------



## Vicvin86

NordikNerd said:


> No escort vehicle needed for such a big load ??


I am not sure, but never saw one



ceeznic pirate said:


> *Daimler, Oragadam*
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daimler, Oragadam by Bonevlion, on Flickr
> 
> _image hosted on __*flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daimler, Oragadam by Bonevlion, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Keep on trucking !*




*Bulgarian trucks from Blagoevgrad.*



IVECO & SCANIA from LT & EST


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtaUxtZCEhI


----------



## NordikNerd

Heavy transport, probably parts for a windmill (?)


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS0E4DtvELQ


----------



## Fred_

Trucks in Brazil are the same of European and American ones. So I'll post the only genuine Brazilian truck, the Agrale. Agrale S.A. builds light and mid-sized trucks:


Caminhão Agrale 8500 Eletrônic por Agrale, no Flickr


Caminhão Agrale 8500 Baú por Agrale, no Flickr


Caminhão Agrale 13000 Caçamba por Agrale, no Flickr


Caminhão Agrale 13000 Baú por Agrale, no Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

The Volvo NH12. not very common in Sweden.



The Scania R440 is a very common truck here.



*DAF* truck in Denmark




*MB* Garbage truck in Prague










*MAN Truck *in Mantorp Sweden


----------



## Vicvin86

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BetP1BaVQs4


----------



## NordikNerd

*Trucks* on a rural road in Denmark.


----------



## Zack Fair

Trucks from *Canada*

Enjoy!



Laidlaw 071718 Peterbilt truck and Great Dane quad-axle trailer 077436 Highway 401 near Morrisburg, Ontario Canada 09162011 ©Ian A. McCord by ocrr4204, on Flickr


Truck 138 Ottawa, Ontario Canada 11032006 ©Ian A. McCord by ocrr4204, on Flickr


Edge 103 Freightliner truck, EMHU 640623 53 foot shipping container and CN tridem tri-axle extendable container chassis CNRZ 181481 Highway 401 near Morrisburg, Ontario Canada 09162011 ©Ian A. McCord by ocrr4204, on Flickr


Truck 293 Ottawa, Ontario Canada 11032006 ©Ian A. McCord by ocrr4204, on Flickr


49 Highway 401 near Morrisburg, Ontario Canada 09192012 ©Ian A. McCord by ocrr4204, on Flickr


----------



## rafalxp

Poland:








fromicturepush.com


----------



## leecamp7

Nice to see photos of those US-trucks. I have only seen one of those here in Sweden when they could put the truck again on the street.


----------



## rafalxp

Poland: Photo by Brayoo :


----------



## NordikNerd

Various trucks around Linköping


----------



## KamZolt

The trucks I spotted in Dordrecht (Zuid-Holland) few months ago.


----------



## xrtn2

Trucks manufactured in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

MOre from Brazil











Meu registro(Werner Keifer) no Anel Rodoviário, Belo Horizonte/MG, 10/12/2013. por tuning keifer, no Flickr












Meu Registro(Werner Keifer) em Sete Lagoas/MG, 29/11/2013 por tuning keifer, no Flickr


1ª ETAPA 2011 (3) por Pe de Chumbo, no Flickr


Meu Registro(Werner Keifer) Sete Lagoas/MG - BRASIL 29/11/2013 por tuning keifer, no Flickr





























BR040 MINAS GERAIS BRASIL - 03/10/2013 por tuning keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*MOre from Brazil*











BR381 - Minas Gareais - BRASIL 29/06/2013 por tuning keifer, no Flickr


----------



## rafalxp

Poland :
























































Photo By MichalMPL,Pawel Wieczorek,Kamil Gallery.


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## xrtn2

*MOre from Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2

More from Brazil


Caravana Maringá - Truck Ingá (143) por Librelato S.A. Implementos Rodoviários, no Flickr


Caravana Maringá - Truck Ingá (149) por Librelato S.A. Implementos Rodoviários, no Flickr


Caravana Maringá - Truck Ingá (159) por Librelato S.A. Implementos Rodoviários, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*Some from Brazil*


VOLKSWAGEM BRASIL por tuning keifer, no Flickr


Scania in Brasil  por tuning keifer, no Flickr


International in Brasil  por tuning keifer, no Flickr


Volvo (17) por tuning keifer, no Flickr


volvo por tuning keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

MOre from Brazil


Volvo Brazil por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


Volvo Brazil por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


IMG_3479 por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


Volvo Brazil por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


IMG_3891 por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


----------



## Zack Fair

^^ I can count 15 post about Brazilian trucks just on the this page. How about give them a break for a while? 

I want to see something more for other country, otherwise we should edit the title of the thread in "Show me your Brazilian truck"


----------



## xrtn2

^^

Few people post here , this is just my contribution to keep that thread alive.


----------



## xrtn2

Please someone post australian trucks ! :cheers:


----------



## KiwiGuy

*More from New Zealand:*


Freightliner, Bonneys by hilifta, on Flickr


Western Star, Hookers by hilifta, on Flickr


Kenworth, Balle Bros by hilifta, on Flickr


Mercedes, D.Bell Distributors by hilifta, on Flickr


Isuzu, Chemwaste. by hilifta, on Flickr


Freightlioner, Linfox by hilifta, on Flickr


Renault, Toll by hilifta, on Flickr


Volvo, Waharoa Transport by hilifta, on Flickr


Fuso, NZL Group by hilifta, on Flickr


Scania, Route & Retail by hilifta, on Flickr


Fuso, Kempthorne Transport by hilifta, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy

Volvo, Airfuels.com by hilifta, on Flickr


Freightliner, Omokoroa General Carriers by hilifta, on Flickr


Western Star, Hookers by hilifta, on Flickr


Hino, Envirowaste by hilifta, on Flickr


Western Star, Halls by hilifta, on Flickr


Mack, Pyramid Trucking by hilifta, on Flickr


International, Daltons by hilifta, on Flickr


Kenworth, M&H Contractors by hilifta, on Flickr


Volvo, Orica by hilifta, on Flickr


DAF 95XF, Cardinal/Jennings by hilifta, on Flickr


Hino, The Car Dump Co, Te Awamutu by hilifta, on Flickr


Isuzu WPBH Earthmoving by hilifta, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ great pics


----------



## Perennial Quest

xrtn2 said:


> ^^ great pics


Indeed.
It's curious for me that there is such a largee amount of four axle tractors in NZ.


----------



## xrtn2

Probably Brazil is most ''european" in Latin America. There is no american trucks. Except International trucks


----------



## xrtn2

KiwiGuy said:


> Isuzu WPBH Earthmoving by hilifta, on Flickr


There is a lot trucks marks in NZ.


----------



## xrtn2

Perennial Quest said:


> It's curious for me that there is such a largee amount of four axle tractors in NZ.


Yeah i thought they were not common in small countries.


----------



## xrtn2

Some pictures from Brazil


Tanque 1+1+1 por Guerra Implementos Rodoviários, no Flickr


Basculante Bitrem por Guerra Implementos Rodoviários, no Flickr


Semirreboque Sider 3 eixos por Guerra Implementos Rodoviários, no Flickr


Tanque 1+1+1 por Guerra Implementos Rodoviários, no Flickr


Volvo Brazil por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


VW trucks By Thiago Negreli por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


IMG_3290 por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


Volvo Brazil por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


IMG_0979 por Ussnegreli2, no Flickrkr


Volvo Brazil por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


IMG_3710 por Ussnegreli2, no Flickr


Semirreboque Articulado Bitrem Florestal 4 eixos (5) por Librelato S.A. Implementos Rodoviários, no Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy

Perennial Quest said:


> Indeed.
> It's curious for me that there is such a large amount of four axle tractors in NZ.


NZ's truck regulations require that front axle/s must carry at least 20% of the vehicle's weight and when trucks in New Zealand with a full load can easily surpass 40 tons (new wight limits now permit trucks of at least 50 tons), you can easily see why there are a number of four-axle tractors.


----------



## Maadeuurija

KiwiGuy said:


> NZ's truck regulations require that front axle/s must carry at least 20% of the vehicle's weight and when trucks in New Zealand with a full load can easily surpass 40 tons (new wight limits now permit trucks of at least 50 tons).


What's the reason for that? It seems kinda stupid....


----------



## Ujeen

Some soviet trucks (taken from here http://vk.com/soviet_trucks )
(abbreviations with AZ at the end is "AvtoZavod" in russian means vehicle manufacture, first letters usually mean a town/region where truck was produced )

MAZ 515A 









MAZ 500









MAZ-64221









MAZ-537

















MAZ 530









MAZ 509A









MAZ 7310









MAZ (modern variant, unfortunately I don't know the exact model name)


----------



## Ujeen

Some soviet trucks (taken from here http://vk.com/soviet_trucks ) 
Continue...

GAZ 66









GAZ 5312









ZIL


----------



## Ujeen

Some soviet trucks (taken from here http://vk.com/soviet_trucks )
Continue ...

KamAZ (a gasoline tanker)

















KamAZ 4310

































KamAZ-55111


----------



## Ujeen

Some soviet trucks (taken from here http://vk.com/soviet_trucks )
Continue ...

KrAZ 256









KrAZ 4441 (kinda excavator)









KrAZ 255 B1









KrAZ 65101









KrAZ 63221









KrAZ 7140


----------



## Ujeen

Some soviet trucks (taken from here http://vk.com/soviet_trucks and http://www.avtorinok.ru)
Continue ...

URAL 375D

































YaAZ









BelAZ


----------



## xrtn2

Some from Brazil


----------



## Northwood-3179

A bit of russian KAMAZ trucks
6460

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%B7/users/tch2-lublino/view/681311

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%B7/users/vladimir-alexandrowitch62/view/765994
65225 all-wheel-drive

«камаз» на Яндекс.Фотках
The new 5490

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kormiltzev-valentin/view/1021867/
an old 5410

«КамАЗ 54115» на Яндекс.Фотках
And usual 65116

«КамАЗ 65116» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## KiwiGuy

Maadeuurija said:


> What's the reason for that? It seems kinda stupid....


What's stupid about it?


----------



## KiwiGuy

*More from NZ:*


Kenworth, ETL by hilifta, on Flickr


Volvo, Normans Transport, Morrinsville by hilifta, on Flickr


DAF CF, Stark Cartage, Hamilton by hilifta, on Flickr


Western Star, Priority Logistics by hilifta, on Flickr


Mack, Bonneys by hilifta, on Flickr


Freightliner, Seatea Haulage by hilifta, on Flickr


Kenworth, RFH by hilifta, on Flickr


International, NZL Group by hilifta, on Flickr


Mitsubishi Shogun, Ullrich Aluminium by hilifta, on Flickr


Renault, Route & Retail by hilifta, on Flickr


Western Star, Halls by hilifta, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy

Freightliner, NZL Group by hilifta, on Flickr


Scania, Concrete Structures by hilifta, on Flickr


Kenworth, Freightlines by hilifta, on Flickr


Kenworth, Masters & Son by hilifta, on Flickr


International NZL Group by hilifta, on Flickr


Scania, Envirowaste by hilifta, on Flickr


Mercedes, Flowerday Engineering by hilifta, on Flickr


Freightliner, Ferndale Farms, Maramarua by hilifta, on Flickr


Kenworth, Jackson Roadhaul by hilifta, on Flickr


Isuzu, NZL Group by hilifta, on Flickr


Isuzu, T&M Paitai Transport by hilifta, on Flickr


Kenworth, RFH by hilifta, on Flickr


----------



## MRS50




----------



## Northwood-3179

More of russian KAMAZ
Small 4308 for city usage







[/url] «КамАЗ-4308» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]
65115 mixer

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%90%D0%9C%D0%90%D0%97/users/mazv981ot/view/927438
65115 dump track

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%90%D0%9C%D0%90%D0%97/users/mazv981ot/view/927445
65115 winter service

«Будут чистыми дороги.» на Яндекс.Фотках
65117

«КамАЗ 65117» на Яндекс.Фотках
older 53215







[/url] «КамАЗ 53215» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]
older dump 55111







[/url] «КамАЗ 55111» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]
medium 4325

«КамАЗ 4325» на Яндекс.Фотках
6520

«КамАЗ 6520» на Яндекс.Фотках
Aerial work platform all-wheell-drive 43118

«КамАЗ 43118» на Яндекс.Фотках
43118 all-wheel-drive petroleum tanker

«КАМАЗ» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Northwood-3179

5460

«КамАЗ 5460» на Яндекс.Фотках
65116

«КамАЗ 65116» на Яндекс.Фотках
6460

«КамАЗ 6460» на Яндекс.Фотках
65116

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%9A%D0%90%D0%9C%D0%90%D0%97/users/kolyan22rus/view/616528
another 5460

«КамАЗ 5460» на Яндекс.Фотках
and 65116


----------



## Zack Fair

Nice the last one with the tank! Is that a T-80?


----------



## Northwood-3179

It is a T-80BV. Well done. I hardly could make it out between T-72 and t-80 cause they have almost the same gun turret.


----------



## Perennial Quest

KiwiGuy said:


> NZ's truck regulations require that front axle/s must carry at least 20% of the vehicle's weight and when trucks in New Zealand with a full load can easily surpass 40 tons (new wight limits now permit trucks of at least 50 tons), you can easily see why there are a number of four-axle tractors.


Thank you for the explanation. kay:


----------



## Perennial Quest

Ujeen said:


> Some soviet trucks (taken from here http://vk.com/soviet_trucks )
> (*abbreviations with AZ at the end is "AvtoZavod" in russian means vehicle manufacture, first letters usually mean a town/region where truck was produced* )


Is this the logic behind the naming of russian trucks in general or just something a specific brand uses?

For example, how would you "translate" 65116? And 5460?


----------



## Ujeen

Perennial Quest said:


> Is this the logic behind the naming of russian trucks in general or just something a specific brand uses?
> 
> For example, how would you "translate" 65116? And 5460?


Unfortunately the logic they choose numbers is not clear to me  
I just know that KamAZ means - Kama Vehicle Manufacture (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamaz), or, for example, TagAZ - Taganrok Vehicle Manufacture or KrAZ - Kremenchug's one (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KrAZ) 
that's it :cheers:


----------



## Perennial Quest

Maadeuurija said:


> What's the reason for that? It seems kinda stupid....


I don't think it's stupid. Usually higher is the number of axles, lower is the load per axle on the road surface and less is the wear of the road infrastructure. That's definitely not a bad idea.
On the other hand the cost for managing trucks and trailers with more axles is higher (more tyres, parts, maintenance etc.) for the owners.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Ujeen said:


> Unfortunately the logic they choose numbers is not clear to me
> I just know that KamAZ means - Kamsk Vehicle Manufacture, or, for example, TagAZ - Taganrok Vehicle Manufacture or KrAZ - Kremenchug's one that's it :cheers:


Ok, thank you anyway.


----------



## Northwood-3179

Perennial Quest said:


> For example, how would you "translate" 65116? And 5460?


It was a soviet classification system.


> According to this system the full model designation is a combination of the manufacturer's name (e.g. VAZ) and at least 4-digit number (e.g. 2108):
> *<Plant name or abbreviation>—abcd,* in which:
> 
> 
> *а* — vehicle class
> 
> For passenger cars the engine displacament and dry weight are used to determine the class, also sub-classes (Groups) are defined.
> 
> For trucks, full weight is used.
> 
> For buses length is used.
> 
> 
> 
> *b* — vehicle type;
> Second digit Type of vehicle 1 passenger car 2 bus 3 truck 4 semi-trailer truck 5 dump truck 6 tank truck 7 van 8 reserved 9 special vehicle
> 
> *c* and *d* — factory model number.
> The _fifth digit_ is optional, and is used to specify different versions or modifications of the same model.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automobile_model_numbering_system_in_the_Soviet_Union_and_Russia

Now it isn't followed strictly and going to be abandoned, at least in passenger car and light truck segments.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Northwood-3179 said:


> It was a soviet classification system.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automobile_model_numbering_system_in_the_Soviet_Union_and_Russia
> 
> Now it isn't followed strictly and going to be abandoned, at least in passenger car and light truck segments.


Ok, thank you for the explanation. Seems pretty complex.


----------



## Northwood-3179

ZIL(now bancrupt) trucks in Russia

Light 5301 "Bychok"(bull)







[/url] «ЗиЛ» на Яндекс.Фотках[/IMG]

4331 medium dump truck








4331

«Зил» на Яндекс.Фотках
4331 tractor

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BB/users/kolyan22rus/view/678663
4331 tractor

an old 133

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BB/users/kolyan22rus/view/638297
«ЗиЛ» на Яндекс.Фотках
4334

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BB/users/kolyan22rus/view/667940
and all-wheel-drive 131

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BB/users/kolyan22rus/view/678658
all-wheel-drive 4334 for fire-fighting squad

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BB/users/kolyan22rus/view/674419

These aren't many of them on russian roads except Moscow, where they were produced and bought by authorities in 2000s. 
Most of ZIL truks looks like this:
4314(upgraded 130)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B7%D0%B8%D0%BB/users/avtosnimok/view/1010829
and ubiqutous 130

«ЗиЛ 130» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## xrtn2

TRucks in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Some others from Brazil


----------



## NordikNerd

Looks like Scania & Volvo trucks are doing quite well in S. America. :applause:

What about brands like MB, MAN, Renault and DAF ?

Those russian trucks look hopelessly outdated.

The very common ZIL 130: production started in 1953 and it is still manufactured in the city of Novouralsk. :goodnight Maybe its time to 
discontinue this model ?


----------



## Perennial Quest

xrtn2 said:


> TRucks in Brazil


Thank you for the pictures xrtn2.
Do you know what is transported on these kind of trailers?


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Sorry I dont know. 




NordikNerd said:


> Looks like Scania & Volvo trucks are doing quite well in S. America. :applause:
> 
> What about brands like MB, MAN, Renault and DAF ?


American brands are very popular in South America except in Brazil, thanks to trucks size law.

Mercedez Benz is quite popular too, MAN and DAF are manufacturing trucks in Brazil. Renault sales just in Argentina.


----------



## Northwood-3179

NordikNerd said:


> The very common ZIL 130: production started in 1953 and it is still manufactured in the city of Novouralsk. :goodnight Maybe its time to
> discontinue this model ?


Discontinued already. As well as Novouralsk plant did...


----------



## Northwood-3179

URAL(AZ) trucks
63685 dump truck

All-wheel-drive 4320 tractor

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D0%A0%D0%90%D0%9B%D0%90%D0%97/users/alexandor-saveljev/view/366632
another 63685 dump truck

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%A3%D0%A0%D0%90%D0%9B%D0%90%D0%97/users/alexandor-saveljev/view/330464
6470 tractor

«Урал 6470» на Яндекс.Фотках
and another one

«Урал 6470» на Яндекс.Фотках
63685

«Урал 63685» на Яндекс.Фотках
but most of them are 4320 used as log(timber) trucks

«Урал-43204» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## bd popeye

> 2010 NaviStar International LoneStar Tractor-Truck






> Freightliner






> Freightliner Argosy






> 2007 Peterbilt






> Mack truck hauling the US Mail






> Kenworth






> International Tanker


----------



## jamesparker

These are amazing, A wide of variety of trucks i have seen here,  very interesting


----------



## Kopassus

Some fire fighting trucks at Depati Amir Airport, Pangkal Pinang, Indonesia.
An Oskosh delivered last year and a Morita from 1983 and 1989.
Pictures from September last year


----------



## jpedro16

Perennial Quest said:


> Thank you for the pictures xrtn2.
> Do you know what is transported on these kind of trailers?


steel coils


----------



## NordikNerd

Scania Fuel transport at Norsholm, Sweden


2 Trailers from Bydgoszcz, Poland. I wanted to take photos from the front side but the truckers were sitting inside the cabin.


----------



## Perennial Quest

jpedro16 said:


> steel coils


Thank you.


----------



## KiwiGuy

A little deviation from pictures:


----------



## bd popeye




----------



## NordikNerd

^^That Scania above is very low









*~MAN~ ARLA Milk truck*








*Volvo FH12 from Latvia*

















*Volvo FH Alltransport*








*Renault Magnum from Lithuania*


















*Scania*










*DSV Volvo FM*


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil 


Costa Sul por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Racso Transportes por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Tjorgeto por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Particular Blumenau por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Transgerasul por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


RT Transportes por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Particular Blumenau por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


----------



## thebig C

Hey Guys

Glad to see that I'm not the only one who likes trucks

Here are some good links where you can see pictures of Irish Trucks:

https://www.flickr.com/groups/irishtrucks/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/peterm7/sets/72157629325594430/

Here is one specializing in Heavy Haulage trucks in Ireland. (You will notice that most of the trucks featured have UK Registrations, this is because as an Economy with little Heavy Industry and almost no mining heavy haulage is a niche business in Ireland).

https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

Anecdotally, I would estimate that Scania, Hino and Volvo are the most numerous trucks in Ireland. Followed in no particular order by MAN, Mercedes, Iveco, Renault, Isuzu and Mitsubishi. In terms of Articulated trucks, Scania and Volvo predominate (most Irish Artics are 4x2 as opposed to 6x3 favoured in the UK). A very important part of the market is 8x4 Rigids, mostly used in Tipper configuration. Hino, dominates in this area. Hino actually are locally assembled in Ireland by the Harris Company, who also hold the Hino license for the UK also. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/truck_photos/9903043814/

Traditionally, UK Truck brands would have held sway until they began to decline in the 1970s. Since then European trucks have been in the ascendancy. American trucks are highly unusual in Ireland. As is the case with the rest of Europe the Trucking scene is becoming less localised, with the same brands and configurations being used in most countries. Even as recently as the 90s it has easy to see regional variations in trucking once you traveled. For example, I used to see Pegaso trucks in Spain, which never made it to Ireland. Likewise, when I was in Prague I saw loads of Liaz and Tatra trucks. Nowadays half a dozen international brands control the market.

We have only had one Domestic Truck Brand. That was Dennisson who existed from 1977-1981. The used Cummins Engines and initially Foden Cabs (Motor Panels) but later Sisu Cabs similar to the Sisu M-Series. After discontinuing Truck Manufacturing Dennison reverted to Trailer Manufacture, their previous business, they continue to successfully export trailers. 

https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

C


----------



## thebig C

Hey XRTN2!!

Thanks for keeping the thread going!!!!

I was really interested to see Brazilian Trucks. It was a revelation because Ford, which used to be a big player in the Irish Truck Market, haven't made anything bigger then a Transit Van for years. Likewise, Volkswagen have only ever made Vans in Ireland and Europe I think! I was amazed to so many articulated, 6x4 tractor units, drawbar outfits etc as in several old movies I've seen set in Brazil (1960s/1970s) most of the trucks seemed to be rigid 6x4 trucks with a noticeable overhang behind the rear axles. Have regulations changed recently??

C


----------



## thebig C

Hey Kiwiguy...thanks for all of your pics too!!

Are American trucks a recent entrant into the NZ truck market? I'm more familiar with Aussie trucks but I know that in Australia British/European manufacturers had a much larger share of the market until maybe the 60s/70s??

C


----------



## Perennial Quest

Thank you for the info and the links, there are some fantastic pics on those pages! kay:



thebig C said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Glad to see that I'm not the only one who likes trucks
> 
> Here are some good links where you can see pictures of Irish Trucks:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/irishtrucks/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/peterm7/sets/72157629325594430/
> 
> Here is one specializing in Heavy Haulage trucks in Ireland. (You will notice that most of the trucks featured have UK Registrations, this is because as an Economy with little Heavy Industry and almost no mining heavy haulage is a niche business in Ireland).
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/
> 
> Anecdotally, I would estimate that Scania, Hino and Volvo are the most numerous trucks in Ireland. Followed in no particular order by MAN, Mercedes, Iveco, Renault, Isuzu and Mitsubishi. In terms of Articulated trucks, Scania and Volvo predominate (most Irish Artics are 4x2 as opposed to 6x3 favoured in the UK). A very important part of the market is 8x4 Rigids, mostly used in Tipper configuration. Hino, dominates in this area. Hino actually are locally assembled in Ireland by the Harris Company, who also hold the Hino license for the UK also.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/truck_photos/9903043814/
> 
> Traditionally, UK Truck brands would have held sway until they began to decline in the 1970s. Since then European trucks have been in the ascendancy. American trucks are highly unusual in Ireland. As is the case with the rest of Europe the Trucking scene is becoming less localised, with the same brands and configurations being used in most countries. Even as recently as the 90s it has easy to see regional variations in trucking once you traveled. For example, I used to see Pegaso trucks in Spain, which never made it to Ireland. Likewise, when I was in Prague I saw loads of Liaz and Tatra trucks. Nowadays half a dozen international brands control the market.
> 
> We have only had one Domestic Truck Brand. That was Dennisson who existed from 1977-1981. The used Cummins Engines and initially Foden Cabs (Motor Panels) but later Sisu Cabs similar to the Sisu M-Series. After discontinuing Truck Manufacturing Dennison reverted to Trailer Manufacture, their previous business, they continue to successfully export trailers.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/
> 
> C


----------



## NordikNerd

Scania truck in La Paz, Bolivia.









Scania truck in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil









Scania Model program in 1990









Scania in Perth, Australia 1998


----------



## xrtn2

thebig C said:


> Hey XRTN2!!
> 
> Thanks for keeping the thread going!!!!
> 
> I was really interested to see Brazilian Trucks. It was a revelation because Ford, which used to be a big player in the Irish Truck Market, haven't made anything bigger then a Transit Van for years. Likewise, Volkswagen have only ever made Vans in Ireland and Europe I think! I was amazed to so many articulated, 6x4 tractor units, drawbar outfits etc as in several old movies I've seen set in Brazil (1960s/1970s) most of the trucks seemed to be rigid 6x4 trucks with a noticeable overhang behind the rear axles. Have regulations changed recently??
> 
> C


Ford is very common truck manufacturer here in Brazil.  Sorry i really don't know if they changed it.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Tirapu (Uruguai) por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Ardoino (Uruguai) por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Trans Oliveira por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Ociani Transportadora por Trucksspotter, no Flickr



Particular Içara-SC por Trucksspotter, no Flickr



Simões Bebedouro por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

A chinese truck in Brazil :banana::banana::banana:


Rápido Transpaulo por Trucksspotter, no Flickr

A volkswagen truck


----------



## thebig C

Perennial Quest said:


> Thank you for the info and the links, there are some fantastic pics on those pages! kay:


No problem, sorry I could only post links. I am really terrible at technical stuff and aparently to post pics on ssc you must have an external picture hosting account. On some other websites I contribute on, you can simply copy and paste.

Anyway, glad you found the links informative.

C


----------



## thebig C

xrtn2 said:


> Ford is very common truck manufacturer here in Brazil.  Sorry i really don't know if they changed it.


Thanks buddy....I'll try to see if I can find pictures of what I mean regarding older Brazilian trucks

C


----------



## NordikNerd

*Scania 94d*









*Volvo FH*


----------



## Northwood-3179

A bunch of new russian KAMAZ trucks
*5490*









*65802*

















*65207*









*65206 Hybrid*


----------



## NordikNerd

I think the KAMAZ reminds me of MAN trucks. ^^


----------



## FastDriver

Me too. Even the font KAMAZ looks like MAN.


----------



## russianpride

Actually Mercedes. Kamaz has a cooperation with Daimler.


----------



## xrtn2

BRazil


Tegma por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Plimor por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Reiter Log por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Transportes Cruzado por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


Expresso Dalçóquio por Trucksspotter, no Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Nice thread!!!

Here are some pictures of mexican trucks, credits in the pics.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pictures of mexican trucks*

A Turnpike Double by ralpe, on Flickr

DSC_0393 by José Fco. Ramos, on Flickr

TJA Kenworth by FelipeGR90, on Flickr

ALR Kenworth by FelipeGR90, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico*

Cargando Carros by lalomg_0326, on Flickr

Bomberos by pato azul, on Flickr

Ciudad de México by francerobert2001, on Flickr

Transportes Fulanos KW by FelipeGR90, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico*

Coca Cola by So Cal Metro, on Flickr

Pepsi by So Cal Metro, on Flickr

red truck by orczyk, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexico*


Putzmeister in Mexico by loennig.me, on Flickr


traveling by loennig.me, on Flickr


Tulum, Yucatan by Mehdi LABIDI, on Flickr


Kenworth by So Cal Metro, on Flickr

2009 Kenworth T660 by FelipeGR90, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil

Reiter Log by Trucksspotter, on Flickr

Tegma by Trucksspotter, on Flickr

Trans West by Trucksspotter, on Flickr


----------



## Rai_

*Brazil*









Post by Violator
http://forum.hotcampinas.com/showthread.php?22633-VIDEO-Road-Trains-Australia/page2


----------



## LanGeo




----------



## Rai_

*Brazil*









59 ton

Re-truck https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8dD47CMNWY









http://www.terratanques.com.br/bitrem.htm


----------



## Perennial Quest

This is a badass Volvo! kay:



xrtn2 said:


> Reiter Log
> by Trucksspotter, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Nice pics of brazilian trucks, they look like australian road trains or something like that.

In the case of mexican most of them are very "Kenworth". :crazy:


----------



## Nikkodemo

*More pics of mexican trucks*


Messico1 by LifeReporter, on Flickr


Trucks by grzegorzmielczarek, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Scania Trucks*









*M.A.N* - A rare brand in Sweden.


----------



## Rai_

*Brazil*









Volvo


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

In Serbia,you can see a big number of Mercedes Benz Actros's,like this one:


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand*


Mercedes, NZL Group by hilifta, on Flickr


Volvo. Menefys, Palmerston North by hilifta, on Flickr


Mitsubishi, Bonneys by hilifta, on Flickr


Volvo, Combined Haulage, Waitakere by hilifta, on Flickr


Hino, Combined Haulage, Waitakere by hilifta, on Flickr


Kenworth, AlTranz by hilifta, on Flickr


Mitsubishi, For Massams by hilifta, on Flickr


Scania, Intergroup by hilifta, on Flickr


DAF CF, NZL Group by hilifta, on Flickr


Freightliner, Crawford Transport by hilifta, on Flickr


Hino, CMT Airfreight Carriers by hilifta, on Flickr


Scania, TopTranz by hilifta, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

So now we know what the trucks look like in Brazil, Mexico, New Zealand and Sweden. Also photos of trucks from India were previously posted in this thread.

*Brazil:* Many long haul trucks, usual brands are Brazilian VWs, Scanias, Volvos and some Internationals. Mostly cabovers, maybe due to similar EU-rule that max length is 18.35 meters.
*Mexico:* Long nose US trucks like Kenworth, few or no cabovers
*New Zealand:* Interesting mix of japanese, american and european brands. Both cabovers and longnoses.
*Sweden: * Few brands that are not Volvo or Scania. You may also spot an occasional MB or a DAF. All trucks are cabovers. Back in the 1960's and 70's more trucks were longnose like the Scania below.


----------



## Rai_

NordikNerd said:


> So now we know what the trucks look like in Brazil, Mexico, New Zealand and Sweden. Also photos of trucks from India were previously posted in this thread.
> 
> *Brazil:* Many long haul trucks, usual brands are Brazilian VWs, Scanias, Volvos and some Internationals. Mostly cabovers, maybe due to similar EU-rule that max length is 18.35 meters.


In Brazil, the trucks have limit on length of 30 meters and 74 tons of combined weight using 9 axes. Above this threshold, it takes special permission. About the brands, Iveco, Mercedes-Benz also has great representation, especially in heavy and extra heavy segments. Ford acts more light and heavy segments. We also have the Hyundai and Kia, light segment, other Chinese, and finally, the DAF starting operation on extra heavy following the MAN which is a little more time.​








IVECO 6x4 B-Double 30m.
http://www.apk.com.br/


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand:*


Central Scania Streamline by wactonbus, on Flickr


Road Haulage Number 1 by wactonbus, on Flickr


Cromwell - By GUM! by wactonbus, on Flickr


Waharoa Scania by wactonbus, on Flickr


Ellesmere by wactonbus, on Flickr


BIG MOO by wactonbus, on Flickr


Hobbs & Banks by wactonbus, on Flickr


St Andrews Actros by wactonbus, on Flickr


Amuri Scania by wactonbus, on Flickr


Wareings by wactonbus, on Flickr


Switzers Valley by wactonbus, on Flickr


Balfour Beast by wactonbus, on Flickr


SHINYZ by wactonbus, on Flickr


MACKRS by wactonbus, on Flickr


Downlands FH by wactonbus, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

^^About NZ trucking. Do many truckers regularly use the Cook strait ferries ? I have read that the waters in the strait are unpredictable and that storms can cause damage to the trucks abord the ferries. I would like to see some photos of trucks at the ferry terminals.

Also I think many people underestimate the size of NZ. I have measured the distance from north to south. Only the North Island is 1000km. A roadtrip from the very north to the south with the connecting ferry is 2000 km, which makes NZ even longer than Sweden.


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^ Sure !! 

Brazil :cheers:


Werner Keifer Registro na BR040, altura do município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/05/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, altura do município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/05/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro no Anel Rodoviário, Belo Horizonte/MG, 13/06/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, altura do município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/05/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, altura do município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/05/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro no Anel Rodoviário, Belo Horizonte/MG, 13/06/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, altura do município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/05/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro no Anel Rodoviário, Belo Horizonte/MG, 13/06/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, altura do município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/05/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040 em Belo Horizonte/MG, 29/04/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, altura do município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/05/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, altura do município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/05/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro em Belo Horizonte/MG, 25/05/2015 by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Divisa Belo Horizonte/MG, Nova Lima/MG 27/05/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Belo Horizonte/MG, 07/04/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Belo Horizonte/MG, 07/04/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

*New line of Volvo trucks for Argentina, presented in April 2015:*

*1.*








*2.*








*3.*








Source

*4.*








Source

*5.*








Source

*6.*








Source


----------



## Quilmeño89

*Scania from Argentina:*









Source (full size)


----------



## Quilmeño89

*New line of Scania trucks for Argentina, presented in May 2015:*

*1.*








Source (full size)

*2.*








Source (full size)

*3.*








Source (full size)


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## anavin

Thailand

Japanese - Manufacurers

Hino










Isuzu










Fuso










UD










European - Manufacurers

Scania










Volvo










Chinese - Manufacurers

Foton










Sino


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro no Posto Mutuca, Nova Lima/MG, 24/06/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## PIA777

Pakistani Truck art
































Inspiring street art
















Inspiring Fashion industry:


----------



## harryclinton

Most of the trucks are build in such a way that they take less petrol and the best truck is of Mahindra.


----------



## Rai_

*Brazil*

By https://www.facebook.com/TruckPicturesCuritiba


















































































___________________________________________________________

By Sóó carretas 9 eixo


----------



## NordikNerd

*ADAC Road Assistance Truck*









Heavy duty. A massive excavator on this trailer.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Volvo Brazil by Thiago Negreli, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 05/07/2015. by Werner  Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 07/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 07/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 07/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 07/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR381, Contagem/MG, 17/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

FIAT FNM


Dinamar Martins - FNM180 Ano:1974. BRASIL by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SCANIA BRAZIL


Scania 76. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

OLD FMN (brazilian truck company)


1º Encontro de FNMs realizado! 1º Alfa Day Brasil Realizado de 13 á 15 de agosto de 2004 em Avaré/SP. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Today there is just one brazilian truck assembly called AGRALE.


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL 


Werner Keifer - Registro no Anel Rodoviário, Belo Horizonte/MG, 17/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro no Anel Rodoviário, Belo Horizonte/MG, 17/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 13/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Contagem/MG, 17/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Contagem/MG, 17/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Contagem/MG, 17/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro no Anel Rodoviário, Belo Horizonte/MG, 17/07/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Rai_

Brazil








































































^^^^^^^^
Sóó carretas 9 eixo



























































































^^^^^^
TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR


----------



## xrtn2

^^ DAF has a factory in Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 20/11/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 01/12//2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 01/12//2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 04/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 02/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 04/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 04/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Brasilway by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Bergamaschi by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Frutas Valinhense by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Honda Racing by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

wow nice images


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 09/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo

Lovely brazilian trucks. :drool:


----------



## dflkgj435

FGHGF


----------



## Rai_

Brazil



















































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/trucksspotterbrazil/


----------



## NordikNerd

*MAN 92X*


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand*


Isuzu, Quality Transport by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Kenworth, Raymond Transport by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Kenworth, RFH by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Scania, Toll by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


DAF CF, Counties Bulk Haulage by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Iveco, Pacific Fuelhaul by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Scania, Route & Retail by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Argosy, LJ & TMM Hart by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Fuso, Perry Metal Protection by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Scania, Mainfreight by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Scania, Bonneys by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Volvo, Regal Haulage by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy

Fuso, Ward Demolition by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


DAF XF K&S Freighters by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Argosy, Toll by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


DAF CF, J Swap by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Volvo, whose ? by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Hino, Kaipara by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Western Star, RMD Transport by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


MAN Hookers et al by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Mack whose ? by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Kenworth, Z liquid by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Fuso, The Rockshop by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Mack, Envirowaste by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Great pictures from New Zealand


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 21/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 21/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 21/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 21/12/2015. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Catto Transportes by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Rodojacto by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Autoglass by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Coopercordia Logística by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


TNT by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


FedEx by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


RN Logística by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Exército do Brasil by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Brazul by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Bonomi Transportes by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


FedEx by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


----------



## Rai_

*Brazil*


















































































Truck Pictures Curitiba


----------



## NordikNerd

*Truckspotting today-MAN, MB and Volvo*









M.A.N-truck









MB Actros









Scania R480- KUEHNE & NAGEL 









Scania R480









Volvo FH









M.A.N-truck









Volvo FH- BLUE WATER










PL-registered MAN-truck loading.










Volvo F7 from 1984


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Transportes Bessega & Marson by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Transp Irmãos Rodrigues by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Unipetro by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


Dinon Transportes by Trucksspotter Brazil, no Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*DAF XF* "KELIKA"









*M.A.N TGA* "Nordcarrier"


----------



## mrsmartman

https://youtu.be/2iyD-iA8Pv4?t=3m20s


----------



## Rai_

*Brazil*









































































TRUCK Pictures Curitiba-PR

_____________________________________________________________














































Trucksspotter Brazil

________________________________________________________________










http://www.caminhoes-e-carretas.com


----------



## Trucker1991

My father's ex truck, and my first truck.


----------



## Trucker1991

Other trailer


----------



## Trucker1991

1. My father's ex truck in Galánta
2. My ex truck. Go Luxemburg.
3. My ex truck in Gödöllő (Hungary)
4. My ex truck in Germany.
5. My ex truck in Belgium. Go home (Hungary) from England.


----------



## Trucker1991




----------



## Trucker1991




----------



## Trucker1991




----------



## Trucker1991




----------



## Trucker1991




----------



## NordikNerd

*Scania R420 unloading at a terminal.*


----------



## Rai_

*Brazil* 












































































































































































Truck Pictures - Curitiba-PR


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## EMArg

At the Interbalnearia Route, Uruguay (between the cities of Montevideo and Punta del Este:


----------



## NordikNerd

Truck with unusual trailer.









EMSA-sped Volvo FH & MB Actros









MAN TGX D26 and a DSV-trailer.









Volvo FH Globetrotter


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand*


International Transtar by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Kenworth, Garry Webber/Hookers by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Freightiners, Cargo Plus by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Freightliner, Russell Shand/Mainfreight by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


International, G&A Mullins Ltd by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


MAN, Eclipse Logistics, NZL by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Kenworth, ALtrans by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Western Star, K & S Freighters by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


International, The Fresh Freight Co by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


DAF CF Russell Gordon by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Western Star, Halls by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Volvo, Cargo Plus by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Iveco, Tappers by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Western Star, Toll by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy

Scania, TR opf Mainfreight by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Fuso, PBT Bulk by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Iveco, Tappers by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Scania, KPH transport by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


UD, TDL by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Mack, TDL by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Western Star, TDL by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


MAN, Cargo Plus by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


MAN, Massams by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Sinotruk, Demonstrator. by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Argosy, Judge Transport Ltd/Mainfreight by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Argosy, NZL by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


DAF CF, PBT Transport by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Scania KPH by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG 18/02/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 19/03/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 19/03/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 24/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 19/03/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/PR, 20/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro em Joāo Pinheiro/MG, 15/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro no Anel Rodoviário, Belo Horizonte/MG, 08/12/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand*


MAN, GF Foods by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Western Star, Priority Logistics by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Kenworth, Golden Bay Cement by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Mercedes, TSMS Ltd by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Argosy, Ferndale Farms by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Iveco, R J Byers Ltd, Huntly by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


MAN, AFLogistics by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Hino, Lowe Cartage by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Argosy, Bulldog haulage by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Ud, Robco cartage by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Kenworth, Dairy Fresh Milk Transport by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Mack, Tappers by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Freightliner, Schuler by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Hino, Talley Ho Industries by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy

Sino truck on delivery by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Iveco, W E Hale by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


International, Semco ? by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Ud, Interfreight by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Iveco, Gourmet Transport by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Volvo, Allied Petroleum by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Fuso, Murlicht Transport by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Volvo, Ixom by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Kenworth, TDM Construction by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


DAD XF, Halls by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Freightliner, Linfox by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Western Star , Porters by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


Fuso, Mainfreight by Mike Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro próximo ao município de Marialva/PR, 20/12/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 17/03/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Esmeraldas/MG, 12/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 15/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 25/03/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Capim Branco/MG, 28/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil



Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 10/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG 17/02/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 19/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 24/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 26/02/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Ribeirāo de Neves/MG, 28/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na praça de pedágio, Capim Branco/MG, 28/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 31/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 10/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 21/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 21/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 13/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 09/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro em Londrina/PR, 20/12/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro em Londrina/PR, 20/12/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Andiroba, distrito de Esmeraldas/MG, 28/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Esmeraldas/MG, 12/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Keep on Trucking*









*Scania 124L* from BG










*2 trailers*









*DAF & MAN*-Visbeen Transport & Koki Sped, a company based in Kyustendil, Bulgaria


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Great pictures from northern europe


----------



## xrtn2

Old trucks in Brazil 1972


1972 - Colatina ES Frota do frigorífico Frisa de Colatina, Scanias L76 S carregadas com carne congelada para Grécia. Passando a ponte Florentino Avidos (construída em 1927, sobre o Rio Doce) rumo ao porto de Vitória. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil 1972*


1972 Jacarés semi novos. Prováveis L76S e L110 Frota do frigorífico Frisa de Colatina ES. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

From Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 04/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Sete Lagoas/MG, 28/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Curvelo/MG, 15/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Trucks of Terror*









*Stockholm Terror-attack truck*









*Berlin Terror-attack truck*









*Nice Terror-attack truck*

Time to introduce some kind of electronic key that only can be used by the authorized driver ?


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Joāo Pinheiro/MG, 14/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 10/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro próximo ao município de Ibiporã/PR, 03/01/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Curvelo/MG, 15/11/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro próximo ao município de Maringá/PR, 20/12/2016. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Caetanópolis/MG, 22/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 17/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Vicvin86

http://youtu.be/Yi-yBV9yIQk


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 14/05/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 14/05/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 22/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 22/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 22/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 22/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Davidyoung07

new mercedes actros have great look. thanks for the picture.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Caetanópolis/MG, 22/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo ao município de Ribeirāo das Neves/MG, 22/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Rai_

*Brazil- PE








*


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 11/07/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro no Anel Rodoviário, Belo Horizonte/MG, 27/06/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


thumb_DSC_6279_1024 by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Trucker1991

*Hungary*


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG 29/07/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*The T-pod - the truck of the future*



















The Swedish start-up company Einride plans to drive the route between Helsingborg and Gothenburg with 200 self-propelled trucks by 2020.

The approximately seven meter long truck must have a fully loaded weight of 20 tons. The 200 kWt battery must hold a maximum of 200 kilometers per load (it is not stated which driving cycle is used to reach this number).

One truck shall have the capacity to carry 15 pallets. The first operational lorry park will have a capacity of two million pallets per year, corresponding to the CO 2 emissions of 400 000 passenger cars at the same distance, according to the manufacturer.

An obvious detail is that T-Pod does not have windows, as there is not going to be a driver sitting in the truck either.

The truck will initially drive on the highways. A centrally located operator monitors several vehicles and can intervene if needed. Outside the highway, each vehicle is remote controlled by an operator.


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL

SCANIA

Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 29/07/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 07/07/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr

VOLVO

Werner Keifer - Registro na marginal da BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 12/08/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr

VOLVO

Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 04/08/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr

VOLKSWAGEN

Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 04/08/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr

FORD

Werner Keifer - Registro em Belo Horizonte/MG, 10/07/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Contagem/MG, 21/08/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, próximo a Paraopeba/MG, 22/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer Registro na BR040, próximo a Paraopeba/MG, 22/04/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

Because DAF is a Dutch manufacturer, its very popular in my country the Netherlands. Further more it has the largest marketshare in the UK and Poland.

Here sum random DAF pictures


DAF XF Euro 6 Restle by donioSRC, on Flickr

DAF trucks. 
by Balla, on Flickr


DAF CF Euro6 - BILLY MILLER Elgin Morayshire by Mike Brocklebank, on Flickr


DAF CF FAD (6x4) Construction, Day Cab by 
DAF Trucks N.V., on Flickr


DAF LF by Krassen Panev, on Flickr


DAF LF E6 by Kamil Gallery., on Flickr


Metropolitan Police - DAF XF Euro 6 by FrogFootTV, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Since 2013 DAF has a factory in Brazil


----------



## Trucker1991

*Hungary*


----------



## xrtn2

^^ :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Contagem/MG, 21/08/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 09/08/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na marginal da BR040, Esmeraldas/MG, 18/08/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Sete Lagoas/MG, 22/07/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG,16/09/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG,16/09/2017. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Scania Bulk cargo. Löfstad, Sweden. Photo taken sept 25th.









Volvo FH Globetrotter. Photo taken oct 9th.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil

Volkswagen Truck


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 18/02/2018. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Esmeraldas/MG, 12/02/2018. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 24/01/2018. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Esmeraldas/MG, 12/02/2018. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil



Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 17/02/2018. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro em Contagem/MG, 12/02/2018. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Rai_

*BRAZIL*










































































All pictures by TruckPicturesCuritiba


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil









TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR








TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR








TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR








TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR








TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR


----------



## OwenAnderson

hello Friends....
Plz Help Me...

how to Save All Trucks Images...


----------



## Rai_

OwenAnderson said:


> hello Friends....
> Plz Help Me...
> 
> how to Save All Trucks Images...


Press right buttom, in your mouse (device). Save image with.

If all images, extesion "image downloader" browser Chrome.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil









TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR








TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR








TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR








TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR








TRUCK Pictures - Curitiba-PR


----------



## Rai_

*Brazil*

Pictures by Rai_


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Usman ali

*Pakistan*


----------



## NordikNerd

^^^^Interesting I come from Sweden and I never saw a Hyundai truck, I wonder if the company will expand their market in the future. As for Hyundai cars, they really have increased their sales a lot since they were introduced on the market here in 1990. The worst thing with Hyundai is probably that I never learn how to spell it. I always have to copy and paste the word. 

In my opinion Hyundai cars is a brand of lower quality compared to other asian brands like Mazda and Toyota.


----------



## Usman ali

^^They just entered the Pakistani market last year, these are initially imported units , currently an assembly facility is under construction for Hyundai passenger cars and one is expected for trucks and buses soon as well.


----------



## Usman ali

*Pakistan*

https://www.facebook.com/pvekhi/posts/1692188014191425


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil





























Werner Keifer - Registro na BR040, Nova Lima/MG, 16/06/2018. by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Werner Keifer - Registro no Posto Mutuca, Nova Lima/MG,  by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


Werner Keifer - Registro no Posto Mutuca, Nova Lima/MG, . by Werner Keifer, no Flickr


----------



## Nightsky

It is nice to see that the Swedish truck brands Volvo and Scania are among the most common ones in so many countries, for example Brazil! :lol:


----------



## xrtn2

Nightsky said:


> It is nice to see that the Swedish truck brands Volvo and Scania are among the most common ones in so many countries, for example Brazil! :lol:


Both have factories in Brazil 

*The Best-selling trucks in 2018 *
1 Scania R440
2 Volvo FH 540
3 VW/MAN 8.160
4 Mercedes-Benz Actros
5 Volvo FH 460

*Brazil 
*


----------



## xrtn2

Copa Truck Brazilian national racing


----------



## toquielkan

Nightsky said:


> It is nice to see that the Swedish truck brands Volvo and Scania are among the most common ones in so many countries, for example Brazil! :lol:


Volvo and Scania have factories in Brazil, those factories export to the south American market. But is important to say that the quality is not the same than in a swedish-made Volvo or Scania


----------

